# Outlook 2003 shared calendar reminder will not go away



## Diagon (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello all,
I'm having an issue here that I cannot find anywhere. I have a user who has a reminder for an old appointment in a shared calendar that will not go away. In his personal calendar, no such appointment exists. The problem started when he had Outlook 2000. I've since upgraded him to Outlook 2003 hoping that would resolve the issue, but it has not. I first deleted the offending appointment, but the reminder still pops up with the date and time of the deleted appointment. I've attempted to run Outlook with the command line switches /cleanfreebusy, /cleanreminders, and /resetfolders. None of them have worked. I've also recreated his outcmd.dat and .srs files. The reminder still comes up. When he clicks dismiss, the reminder disappears and then reappears instantly. I've also had his account removed from the global address book, which removed him as a user of the calendar. Yet, he still gets the appointments. He is not named personally as a user of the calendar. When he clicks "open appointment" on the reminder, he gets an error message that reads:
"The item was created using a Microsoft Outlook [0]. Please upgrade to the 
newer version."
I cannot find this error message anywhere on Microsoft's site, or by 
Googling it. 
He can snooze the reminder and it will come back up at the requested time. 
He can close the reminder by hitting the "x" in the top right corner, but it 
just comes back again the next time he goes into his calendar. He is using 
Windows 2000 SP4. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
-John


----------



## aledmunds (Apr 18, 2008)

Did you ever find a fix for this problem!!

I am having exactly the same issue.

I have a recurring reminder, with no appointment. It all started with a contact card that had a birthday. I deleted the card, and the appointment, but I still get the reminder.

I can't view it in any views, calendar, contacts, reminders, recurring, etc.. it simply doesn't exist, yet I keep getting this reminder every 15mins ... driving me bananas.

I'm running Outlook 2003 on Windows XPSP2, and I have a Windows Mobile 5 synched using Activesync 4.5

Any ideas???

Oh yes, meant to say, the appointment is for the 29-Feb-1964 ... so might well have something to do with the odd leap year date!! Is this one of those "rare" microsoft bugs!


----------



## ColdBlueNorth (Aug 14, 2008)

Had a similar issue with a shared conference room calendar - could not dismiss a load of reminders.

Logged into Outlook with the calendar mail profile.

Clicked on the Calendar, selected "View all appointments..." from the View menu.

This gave me a listing of all appointments.

I then used Outlook's search function to search by the name of the appointment (excluding the "cancelled" prefix, etc...)

I found that the dates on the reminders were trashed, when I found the appointment by name (because the dates are wrong) and deleted it the reminder line item for that appointment went away.

Don't know if it will work for your issue but it may be worth a shot.


----------

